# Audi Owners' Tours 2004



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Audi are again running some tours in 2004 and have provided me with some information.

In summary they are :

*Audi Owners' Champagne Tours*
3-6 April 2004
16-19 October 2004[/*]
*Audi Owners Gourmet Tour*
14-18 May 2004[/*]
*Audi Owners Factory Trip*
11-15 September 2004[/*]

The full details of the first two trips can be found HERE. The Factory Trip doesn't have any full details yet but Audi need to guage the level of interest in this trip.

I can highly recommend the Champagne Tour and also the tour of the Ingolstadt factory. I haven't experienced the Gourmet Tour but it is tempting. Â 

For further information or to make a booking, please call Carol Carter on 01908 601474.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Having been on the Champagne trip last Oct I cannot recommmend it too highly! If you ever wondered what happens to Audis marketing budget - you should go on one of these trips and find out!

Seriously the best value for money trip that I have ever been on, lots of fun and the best way of spending a weekend away in your TT. Highlights:

* _spirited_ driving on fantastic roads by a v experienced guide
* track day at Folembray included
* lots of opportunity to do your own thing and go champagne tasting..
* trip to fantastic vineyard with bargain champagne
* time to vist big-name champagen houses
* excellent dinner with wine every night
* black tie dinner on last night
* optional competitions with lavish prizes
* v sociable
* time to go to the hypermarket on the way home

Also I got to do my first track session being coached by Perry McCarthy (the "original" Stig!)... ;D

If it wasnt for the Isle of Man Trip I'd prob be going in April - looks like a re-match in Oct!

Louise


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The factory trip, which when I posted previously didn't have details, is now itemised on the Audi UK website (as are all the others).

Basically the trip is 
Day 1 - (Sat) Trip thru Belguim to Monshau, Germany.
Day 2 - (Sun) Travel 17km to the Nurburgring for a couple of hours, then on to Ingolstadt.
Day 3 (Mon) - Factory tour
Day 4 (Tue) - Travel to Trier, the oldest city in Germany. 
Day 5 (Wed) - Return to UK

The cost is Â£695 including VAT per car with one or two passengers.

Full details are HERE


----------



## new2tt (Dec 17, 2003)

I've now booked onto the Champagne tour in October, anyone else going?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Defn thinking about it but won't know for a couple of months yet...

Worth it just to fill up the wine rack!

L


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

also definately thinking about it, but will have to see how business pans out!! Also, not wanting to go alone, I would like to take my mum, but havea dilemma.................(for the gourmet trip) mum plus bag plus me plus bag in roadster = no room for my beloved golf clubs!?  :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Should have bought a coupe then. :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

donna_kebab said:


> but havea dilemma.................(for the gourmet trip) mum plus bag plus me plus bag in roadster = no room for my beloved golf clubs!?  :?


I'll take them for Â£500. This means we'll also be able to go and it means you can take you clubs.
A win win situation. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Or maybe not. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

donna_kebab said:


> also definately thinking about it, but will have to see how business pans out!! Also, not wanting to go alone, I would like to take my mum, but havea dilemma.................(for the gourmet trip) mum plus bag plus me plus bag in roadster = no room for my beloved golf clubs!?  :?


Donna... I could lend you a bootrack


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Stop trying to spoil me trip! :lol: :wink:

If you ever lend out the book rack remind whoever is it to fit it the other way around!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

its meant to be that way round when carrying luggage, other way when bike fittings attached.... 2 schools of thought whether the raised bit is to stop stuff flying off forward or backward... but the way shown allows you to put a bag on the rack without it falling off while you get the straps sorted


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's a subject that's come up time and time again on this forum. My understanding is that the bar is purely a safety feature and not a packing aid.

This is the Quattro one (Pic Courtesy of the TT shop). It only goes on this way round due to the integrated brake light on the lower rear edge.









This also helps with Skis otherwise it wouldn't work :


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

the missus and i are pretty keen to hit the champagne trail in october. only problem is that she won't know whether she will be able to get the time off until some time in august. is the trip limited to a certain number of people? is it first come first served? how big is the universe? why am i here?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> The factory trip, which when I posted previously didn't have details, is now itemised on the Audi UK website (as are all the others).
> 
> Basically the trip is
> Day 1 - (Sat) Trip thru Belguim to Monshau, Germany.
> ...


    Bit pricy isn't it if there is only one person/car    
We did *all of this plus a lot more *during the 2 week trip I've organised to Hungary/Abt-Germany/Audi-Ingolstadt!!!!!!
The cost was Â£450/person in good/very good hotels, breakfast incl.


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

I've just booked on the Champagne tour for October (the Saturday is my birthday!).

Anyone driving over from the South (I'm in Winchester)?


----------

